# Smoking question



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok here's a smoking question I have.

Ok, if I want to do my first smoke during the winter time and I have a gorage I can barrow ( my brothers ), will that work as long as the door stay's open?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 7, 2010)

Your brother doesn't mind a garage that smells like smoke? 

Actually, it's not a good idea. Even though there's no open flame, an unattended fire in a structure, even with the door open, is dangerous. Any number of unforeseen things can happen. (Wind, curious kids or animals, flammable fumes) Aside from any possible injuries, a garage burned down from an active smoker might not be covered by his insurance policy. A smoker falls outside of the ordinary use of a garage, while a wooden deck would be OK. (Go figure!)


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm jealous of your smoker Chili.. Hope you saved some of your bbq sauce for it! 

Does your brother have a patio that's covered? Not closed up just something over head to protect the extension cord and the actual smoker from the rain and moisture. 

Casper Improved linked a few sites a while back that I had book marked. Great sites, gave me plenty of new ideas to try.


The Smoke Ring- All you need to know about barbecue

Indirect Grilling Barbecue Recipes for Hot Smoking Chicken Turkey Pork Lamb Beef and Fish

BBQ web links for grills, competition teams, publications, associations and spices - from Jurassicpork

Happy smokin! 

Munky.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Your brother doesn't mind a garage that smells like smoke?
> 
> Actually, it's not a good idea. Even though there's no open flame, an unattended fire in a structure, even with the door open, is dangerous. Any number of unforeseen things can happen. (Wind, curious kids or animals, flammable fumes) Aside from any possible injuries, a garage burned down from an active smoker might not be covered by his insurance policy.


I would be fully attenting the smoker, and taking turns with my brother. By the way if it's wood chips he doesn't mind. I've all ready asked him.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 7, 2010)

If you're going to attend it at all times, then rig up a standby water hose, get your favorite beverage and go for it...


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> I'm jealous of your smoker Chili.. Hope you saved some of your bbq sauce for it!
> 
> Does your brother have a patio that's covered? Not closed up just something over head to protect the extension cord and the actual smoker from the rain and moisture.
> 
> ...


Thank you Chef Munky, And yes he actually has a grilling patio built for grilling. I may ask him about it.



Selkie said:


> If you're going to attend it at all times, then rig up a standby water hose, get your favorite beverage and go for it...


Thanks Selkie, I'll make sure I will not burn his house down.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 7, 2010)

Good deal Chili. Use the patio.

Munky.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Good deal Chili. Use the patio.
> 
> Munky.


Thanks Munky, He said we can smoke on the grilling patio. 

I'm very excited, We're going to smoke as soon as I go down to Ann Arbor, Mi, Which is next week on the 13th. 


We're going to do mac & cheese, And Cornish hens, whole chicken first with hickory chips.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Take pics  

Munky.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Awesome!!!! Take pics
> 
> Munky.




With smoking and BBQ if there are no pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Awesome!!!! Take pics
> 
> Munky.





FrankZ said:


> With smoking and BBQ if there are no pictures it didn't happen.


You know it guys & gals. 

I will have a ton of pics.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2010)

My two cents (unasked for, I know)...wood chunks are MUCH better than chips.  Chips do nothing more than burn up too quickly without producing the long-term smoking for the flavor wanted.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

kitchenelf said:


> My two cents (unasked for, I know)...wood chunks are MUCH better than chips.  Chips do nothing more than burn up too quickly without producing the long-term smoking for the flavor wanted.


Wood chunks, KitchenElf?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2010)

You're going to use Hickory, right?  Lowe's, Home Depot, and several other places carry Hickory chunks versus chips.  Does that make sense now?


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 7, 2010)

kitchenelf said:


> You're going to use Hickory, right?  Lowe's, Home Depot, and several other places carry Hickory chunks versus chips.  Does that make sense now?


It does indeed. Thanks for the help KitchenElf.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2010)

No problem.  I LOVE to smoke.  My wood chunks/coals were still pretty hot at the end of my smoking process so I added some slices of sourdough bread............OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It takes awhile but let me tell you, they were awesome.  I then took a few slices and topped with havarti and stuck them on my grill, closed the lid and let the cheese melt.  Again, OMG!!!!

Throw in a couple tomato halves and then make some salsa from them.  Just let them smoke away and take them out before they completely dry up


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 10, 2010)

When I can finally start the smoker in the summer time, Can I put it on a patio type deck? The smoker is small enough it would be out of the way?


It's only 30 inches high.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2010)

I use my electric smoker on our upper level wooden deck with solid overhead roof.  No problem.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't make a habit of BBQing inside a garage..Over time the Smoke (dirt) will settle on the ceiling/walls etc. creating a stain that is tough to clean...

Enjoy your new cooker!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 11, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I use my electric smoker on our upper level wooden deck with solid overhead roof.  No problem.





Uncle Bob said:


> Don't make a habit of BBQing inside a garage..Over time the Smoke (dirt) will settle on the ceiling/walls etc. creating a stain that is tough to clean...
> 
> Enjoy your new cooker!


Thanks guys, We'll have to wait until spring but least I can learn my cuts of meat...


----------

